# ladder stand parts



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

i bought a used ladderstand at a garage sale last year. put it up the other day and foudn out the bottom brace is missing. anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you know the brand contact thecompany. I have made them in the past.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

places that sell stands probably wouldn't have one on hand i'm guessing?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

doubt it. If you have a Menards or Lowes, go pick up 2 different sizes of square tube, like 3/4 and 1 inch. Get them 5 foot long. the 3/4 will slide inside the inch, then drill several holes all the way thru both pieces. Put a bolt in a hole, this will be your adjustment. It would be best to weld a v shaped piece to one end, this will rest on tree. If no welder just jam end into tree. Put a I-bolt on end by tree to tie rope to. You will need another hole on the end by ladder to attach to stand.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks kelly. that should work pretty good. i'm sure most of them are mode out of inch tubing any ways so no reason this won't work.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have made a couple of them, worked great


----------

